# Newbie From Maine - Hello All!



## deerledge (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello!

We bought our 08 Outback (Sydney 31RQS) two weeks ago. We had owned a Sunline for the past 4 years and found a good deal on the Outback. It had a floor plan we were looking for and I just love the unit! We have a few bugs we are trying to work out with the unit and the dealer but that is a topic for another heading so I am off to post there for feedback.

I look forward to learing alot from this forum (I've been lurking and reading for the past couple weeks and have filed away some great ideas!)

I'll work on my avatar & signature a little later. I wanted to jump right in!









Sheri


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your new TT!!! Welcome to a great community!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sheri,

Welcome to the forum. You'll really like that floorplan!









Mark


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

*WELCOME to OUTBACKERS.COM!* Lots of great people and subjects can be found here.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another New Englander! With the best floor plan to boot!

Welcome!


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!! Where in Maine are you?


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome, Welcome New Englander!

Safe camping and post often!!

Steve


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

WELCOME and Congrats on new TT......










Bob


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, it is a great place to get and share information. 
We are making our annual trip to Bar Harbor in a couple of weeks

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome! What a great Outback you have! Many happy times in it!

Michele


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Welcome! What a great Outback you have! Many happy times in it!
> 
> Michele


Welcome to Outbackers! Another newbie almost makes me senior! LOL!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!! A great way to meet all the wonderful campers here is at the rallys. We have a great rally planned as I am sure you already know about, 30 miles NE of Harrisburg PA. Hopefully we can meet you there.
Eric


----------

